# Is there a doctor in the house??



## TJay (Jun 2, 2012)

You betcha.  My daughter Hannah graduated medical school last Saturday, LSU in Shreveport LA.  She will do her residency at University of Arkansas Little Rock, Pediatrics.
I am one proud Dad!


----------



## sheryl (Jun 2, 2012)

*Proud*

And you should be proud . Tell her congrats for us


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations to your family.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 2, 2012)

That is awesome! I know you're proud!


----------



## kevincox (Jun 2, 2012)

That is a great accomplishment! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jun 2, 2012)

Big Diploma = Big Brains.  Great Job Mom & Dad!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome.  Congrats to your daughter.

Hoss


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations to Hannah and to your entire family for your support in her achieving such a great accomplishment.  It is especially gratifying to see that she has chosen Pediatrics as her specialty.   

I am thankful each time that I see an individual accepting the challenge of becoming a future caregiver.  The critical shortages of physicians, nurses, and other caregivers in general loom large in our future healthcare needs and I am thankful to be able to volunteer a considerable amount of time during the past 12 years in promoting the concept of "Patient and Family Centered Care" that was originally pioneered right here at the Medical College of Georgia Hospital in Augusta.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2012)

TJay said:


> You betcha.  My daughter Hannah graduated medical school last Saturday, LSU in Shreveport LA.  She will do her residency at University of Arkansas Little Rock, Pediatrics.
> I am one proud Dad!



That's fantastic Theodore!      Tell her congrats from me!   I see that the retired life is suiting you well TJ...bout time to go off to Hawaii...isn't it?     Again, congrats to Hannah and you two as well!


----------



## TJay (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Bob!  Hawaii in August.  Retirement is great..no more cuttin the grass on the weekends just cut it when you want to!  Want to drive down to the hunting club?  Just go.  I've been relegated to chief cook and bottle washer around here but that's ok too.  I'd guess you're seeing light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jun 3, 2012)

That represents a lot of hard work and sacrifice.  I know ya'll are very proud parents.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 3, 2012)

Proud? I would be walking on air... Thats fantastic. Tell the young lady that we all said congradulations!


----------



## moodman (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome Dad Congrats!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations to her and to you proud parents as well!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 4, 2012)

FANTASTIC!!! Congratulation's too the Whole Family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on her accomplishment!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 4, 2012)

That's awesome - congrats all!


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

That's great.  A huge accomplishment !


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats. You must be very proud.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 1, 2012)

congrats and best of luck to the young doctor


----------

